# I have joined the Bentley-Wheels-On-Phaeton club...(BWOP!)



## testarossaguy (Aug 13, 2007)

All I can say is WOW! They really fit the car great, and look great. The tires are 275-40-19 and the wheels are continental gt silver painted wheels. They look like they were "meant" for the Phaeton. No clearance issues, and they really fill up the wheel wells. My car is Klaveirlak Black, and the Black Bentley center caps actually look very cool on the car. I will get around to changing them some day though.
The only thing now is...my car pulls ever-so-slightly to the right???? I did some quick and primative measurements and except for a slight difference in camber from side to side, everything "appears" right. I may try moving the wheels around and see if the problem follows or disappears. I have a friend with an alignment rack, I'll try and get to it next weekend - if anyone knows what the alignment specs are I would appreciate it.


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: I have joined the Bentley-Wheels-On-Phaeton club...(BWOP!) (testarossaguy)*

You will most probably find the information you need there: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2041483
P.


----------



## Bouviers (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: I have joined the Bentley-Wheels-On-Phaeton club...(BWOP!) (testarossaguy)*

Jeff,
Congratulations and welcome to the BWOP !
The Bentley wheels really do make a world of difference in several respects, looks especially, and I believe they make the Phaeton ride and handle better.
Daniel


----------



## ciscokidinsf (Feb 17, 2008)

Welcome to the club! Now watch carefully as your miles-per-gallon take a dive.... but its worth it!


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (ciscokidinsf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ciscokidinsf* »_Welcome to the club! Now watch carefully as your miles-per-gallon take a dive.... but its worth it!

Why would the fuel economy worsen? That should not happen unless the circumference of the tires is reduced from the original. Is it?
Steven


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (car_guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *car_guy* »_Why would the fuel economy worsen?

For the same reason that the engine always runs better after you have washed the car.








Michael


----------



## ciscokidinsf (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Heh! Michael is funny! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
The standard Challenger wheels are 18", The Bentleys start at 19" so the wheels are larger, and a tad heavier and in mine, I did see mileage-per-gallon take a noticeable dive. Granted, they don't have to be Bentleys, any larger wheels take a bite out of mileage.
Then again, Confucius says "Your Mileage May Vary"


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (ciscokidinsf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ciscokidinsf* »_The standard Challenger wheels are 18", The Bentleys start at 19" so the wheels are larger, and a tad heavier and in mine, I did see mileage-per-gallon take a noticeable dive. Granted, they don't have to be Bentleys, any larger wheels take a bite out of mileage 

That's odd. With my 19" wheels I get better mileage than the OEM 18". Just might be they were plus sized right and weigh less. Then again doesn't anything associated with the *Flying B* cost a little more?








Regards,
Brent


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: I have joined the Bentley-Wheels-On-Phaeton club...(BWOP!) (testarossaguy)*

I was BWOP #1 so I have to give you a warm welcome! Please post a photo!


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: I have joined the Bentley-Wheels-On-Phaeton club...(BWOP!) (Paldi)*

I will be joining the BWOP club soon. New to me wheels are in transit. 
Has anyone tried this style? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...witem=
I think they look like a blend between the Innovation and Champion styles. 
I'd love to see picture of them on a Phaeton.


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: I have joined the Bentley-Wheels-On-Phaeton club...(BWOP!) (Auzivision)*

the wheels are bigger and heavier but the worse part is how much tire touches the floor creating more resistance. 275 tires have a lot more rubber on the floor which it's like having a little under inflated tires taking a bite on ur MPG. Specially city MPG be ready to never see any better than 15MPG after switch. Also the front take a huge hit in how fast they start get eaten away. I just rotated front to back and they told me front are missing a lot in the sides mostly from takng sharp turns kinds fast, which I do since I drive my tank like a GTI. But I love it and it's the price you pay.


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: I have joined the Bentley-Wheels-On-Phaeton club...(BWOP!) (Reflect)*

While I agree that the added weight will effect fuel consumption, I’m rather skeptical that tire size has much effect on rolling resistance. So I understand why city mileage would be impacted, but don’t believe highway mileage would change significantly if at all. There are so many factors that effect fuel economy especially non-steady state city driving that I would venture to say that overall tire size effect when compared to driving habits is negligible.

Following is an excerpt found on tirerack.com:
A vehicle's fuel economy is the direct result of its total resistance to movement. This includes overcoming inertia (Newton's Law), driveline friction, road grades, tire rolling resistance and air drag. In order to offer the same level of performance, heavy vehicles require more power (and more fuel) than light vehicles. All-wheel and four-wheel drive vehicles require more power than two-wheel drive vehicles and boxy vehicles require more power than low drag aerodynamic vehicles. 
But how much influence does each of these elements have and when are their influences felt? Once you eliminate the fuel converted into heat by the engine, the relative percent of influence that these other factors represent during stop-and-go city driving are very different then during steady-speed, highway driving. 
During stop-and-go city driving, it's estimated that overcoming inertia is responsible for about 35% of the vehicle's resistance. Driveline friction is about 45%; air drag is about 5% and tire rolling resistance is about 15%. 
Overcoming inertia no longer plays an appreciable role in the vehicle's resistance during steady speed highway driving. For those conditions it is estimated that driveline friction is about 15%; air drag is about 60% and tire rolling resistance represent about 25%. 
Let's explore a scenario where a high performance replacement radial tire has a whopping 20% increase in rolling resistance over a low rolling resistance Original Equipment standard passenger radial. To calculate the potential change in mpg resulting from using the high performance tires in place of the Original Equipment tires, we would multiply the tire's percentage of influence on the vehicle's overall resistance (15% in the city and 25% on the highway) times the high performance tires' 20% increase in rolling resistance. 
If the vehicle equipped with standard Original Equipment, low rolling resistance passenger tires normally provided 25 mpg in the city and 30 mpg on the highway, installing tires with 20% greater rolling resistance would only drop fuel mileage by a calculated 3% (to 24.25 mpg) in the city and a calculated 5% (to 28.5 mpg) on the highway. While this is a measurable difference, it probably isn't much more of an influence on real world fuel economy than being stuck in rush hour traffic a couple of times a week or being stopped at every red light instead of continuing through a string of green lights. 
The easiest way to reduce rolling resistance to enhance fuel economy is to make certain that the tires are properly inflated. A vehicle that requires its tires to be inflated to 35 psi (based on the vehicle's tire placard) will have an increase in rolling resistance of approximately 12.5% if the tires are allowed to become underinflated to just 28 psi. 
Therefore, maintaining the vehicle manufacturer's pressure recommended for light load and heavy load conditions may almost be as important as the tires being used. 
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...id=29



_Modified by Auzivision at 11:06 AM 4-7-2009_


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

Im not talkin about size in diameter im saying the witdh of 275 adding lot more rolling resistance equaling the OEM being deflated as they is a lot more rubber rubbing the concrete.
As explain in your post kurt. 
the wider the tire the more rolling resistance.


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Reflect)*

Well that makes sense, wider is definitely better for dry traction and will increase rolling resistance to some degree. 
I was focusing on diameter since my wheels haven't arrived yet and didn't even realize they are going to be wider... woo hoo!
Honestly, 99% of the time I can't imagine needing more traction... I rarely squeal the tires as is. It takes a lot turning before they give way and at the limit it just a gentle push which is easy to manage. 
Maybe for fun someday, I'll take this puppy out on the track or autocross it... just before I'm ready to sell. I remember reading somewhere that somebody already has done this.


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Auzivision)*

A couple decent deals on Bentley takeoffs ready for VW cap insert:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...A1318
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...A1318
If I hadn't just purchased a set, I'd be all over these.


----------



## lookingforluck (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: (Auzivision)*

If you buy some Bentley wheels off ebay/somewhere else, where do you have them installed? Will VW dealers get them all set up or do have to take them somewhere else? Is this a good combo to put on a Phaeton, 19" Bentely Continental GTC wheels and Pirelli Pzero Rosso tires?
Thanks (been reading for years, finally bought my first phaeton)
Mark


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (lookingforluck)*

Hi Mark,
Congratulations on your new purchase and welcome to the forum. 
Except for the TPMS sensors, there really isn’t anything special needed to get these setup. I would presume a VW dealer would do this and any tire shop should install as well. One thing to keep in mind is to make sure they put the car in the ‘jack’ mode which disables the pneumatic suspension.
There are a number of people (probably 25+) that have used Bentley takeoffs on the Phaeton. The bolt pattern is correct and these are very good ultra high performance tires. The tires are just slightly larger than the OEMs.
Regards,
Kurt


----------



## lookingforluck (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: (Auzivision)*

Thanks Kurt!
The only reason I am looking to change is because I am looking to change tires. I know I could put new tires on the OEM Wheels but I figure if I am going through the trouble I might as well change to a wheel that I like better. I am not very happy with the Pilot MXM4 tires that where put on recently by the previous owner. I spend all my time split between MN/MO so I am not really sure if I want to go with an all-season, or a two kind set up that was listed in TOC topics. Any suggestions would be very helpful. 
Thanks, Mark


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (lookingforluck)*

IMHO, having two sets is the way to go. 
Winter or all season tires for driving when it’s cold out and then a set of high performance summer tires. 

Suggested reading:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3219881
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1643764
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2230724


----------



## koolaid1z (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: I have joined the Bentley-Wheels-On-Phaeton club...(BWOP!) (Auzivision)*

So as a potential future Phateon owner. How much will a set of these run me?


----------



## MadMacStew (Apr 20, 2009)

For those who are concened about reduced fuel economy from using Bentley wheels - just imagine what would happen if you also had the Bentley engine!


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (MadMacStew)*

Just got my new Bentley wheels delivered and they look like brand new (after a couple hours of cleaning and polishing the insides that is). Ready for a test fit tonight. Is there any way to tell externally if the TMPS sensors are still in there? 
What’s the chances I get lucky the original owner didn’t remove these and they happen to be the correct year for compatibility… maybe I should buy a lottery ticket first. Debating about switching out the ones in my Challengers, buying new from Tire Rack since they are probably five years old, or just disable the system all together.
For those in the market, following is a cool set of 3 piece (or maybe 2 or fakes) forged rims that probably won’t garner too much attention since the seller can’t spell Bentley: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...le:us

The VW center caps I bought are about .25 inch too small, so I’ll have to source some other options. I think I’ve devised a plan to replace the “Bentley Motors” bezel as well. For now, I’ll just leave the B. So I have 12 wheels to go with the 12 cylinders… oh yeah, make that 13 counting the spare.
I'll post some pictures once installed.


----------



## Bouviers (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: (Auzivision)*

Nice going Kurt. You're sure to like them. I didn't see a mention of tires in your post. Did your wheels come with tires and if so what brand?
Daniel


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Bouviers)*

Including like new Pirelli P Zero Rosso 275/40ZR19, these puppies were $1380 delivered. The rims are flawless and I can recoup some money by selling the "B" centers. Tonight they are go on the car.


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Auzivision)*

So I got my Bentley wheels all shined up and ready to go:
















Swap out the rims:
















Before & After Photos:
















The bad news… car doesn’t roll right, caliper is binding:








The damage, shouldn’t have assumed they fit:
















Now what… spacers, machine rims, different calipers, bail and get a different style? I was a little partial to this style because it look conservative, smaller holes (less brake dust), and covered the lug nuts. 
I guess I should have known something was wrong when I had to really turn the torque wrench on the rears. Normally, I just bump the impact wrench to get the lugs barely secure then lower then lower the car and snug up with a torque wrench. Typically only about a three quarters turn does it, but not this time. The rears required several revolutions before reaching specified torque.
I have perfected my wheel swapping technique down to under 30 minutes from getting tools out to putting everything away and cleanup. It’s amazing what the NASCAR boys do in 15 seconds.



_Modified by Auzivision at 10:13 AM 6-19-2009_


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (Auzivision)*

I will buy the B center caps if you want to sell them. I can also help you put OEM VW caps in the bentley wheels if you like.


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Reflect)*

If I get the wheels fitted, I'll work on the VW logo. The center caps I purchased were a little too small... about an eight inch.
I’m hoping to swap out the B and the Bentley Motors Bezel with a big VW center. They appear to be about the same size:
















I saw some B centers listed on eBay, but they were like $50… just for a piece of plastic with a sticker. I was surprised by the lack of quality of the Bentley centers, but think I should keep mine in case I ever want to sell the rims.


----------



## duncansm (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: (Auzivision)*

I have just put genuine Bentley wheels on my V10 tdi Phaeton. They fit perfectly with no fowling! I would say that your new wheels are copies with the wrong offset.


----------



## duncansm (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: (duncansm)*


----------



## duncansm (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: (duncansm)*

I can't paste an image into this box, how do you do so?


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (duncansm)*

I’m fairly sure they are authentic Bentley wheels and it’s not so much the offset that is the problem, but the size of the wheel hub itself. It wasn't the inside of the face, but the top of the hub that didn't fit. I can only assume the Bentley has larger rear brakes and calipers allowing for a larger hub. 
I’ll check the offsets and post them later. It would be interesting to see how they compare to the other Bentley styles. 
I’ve scene about 6 different Bentley style wheels and just presumed they would all fit, but I’ve only scene three different style that have actually been applied to Phaetons. 



_Modified by Auzivision at 1:11 PM 6-19-2009_


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Auzivision)*

Standard Phaeton Offset listed here:
WHEELS:
Size ...... Offset …….. Load (kg).. Part #................ Name
7.5x16 ...... 40 ......... 700......... 3D0-601-025...... Dynamic (old)
7.5x17 ...... 40 ......... 830......... 3D0-601-025G.... ?
7.5x17 ...... 40 ......... 835......... 3D0-601-025L,
.............................................. 3D0-601-025AC... Inspiration
7.5x17 ...... 40 ......... 835......... 3D0-601-025M.... Expression
7.5x17 ...... 40 ......... 830......... 3D0-601-025AA... Imagine
7.5x17 ...... 40 ......... 830......... 3D0-601-025AN... ?
7.5x18 ...... 40 ......... 835......... 3D0-601-025B,
.............................................. 3D0-601-025AG.... Champion
7.5x18 ...... 40 ......... 840......... 3D0-601-025AM... Dynamic
8.5x18 ...... 45 ......... 835......... 3D0-601-025Q..... Innovation
8.5x18 ...... 45 ......... 840......... 3D0-601-025AB... Aristoteles
8.5x18 ...... 45 ......... 840......... 3D0-601-025AF... Spirit
8.5x18 ...... 45 ......... 840......... 3D0-601-025S..... Performance
8.5x18 ...... 45 ......... 775......... 3D0-601-025C,
.............................................. 3D0-601-025AH.... Challenge
8.5x18 ...... 45 ......... 835......... 3D0-601-025AJ.... ?
8.5x19 ...... 38 ......... 840......... 3D0-601-025AP... Serres
8.5x19 ...... 45 ......... 835......... 3D0-601-025J..... Helios
9.0x19 ...... 35 ......... 840......... 3D0-601-025AL... Telesto
9.0x19 ...... 40 ......... 835......... 3D0-601-025P..... Omanyt

And it appears the Bentley's vary slightly. I've found 40, 41, and 42 mm and in the photo above, mine appear to be 41MM




_Modified by Auzivision at 6:00 PM 6-19-2009_


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: (Auzivision)*

Beware if you want to use these wheels again. Aluminium alloy strength strangely depends on the quality of the surface of the metal. If you scratch a piece of aluminium and submit it to mechanical constraints, cracks may develop starting from the scratch.
If you want to prevent this from happening, you need to take some sand paper of decreasing size, and polish the surface until all scratches are removed, and the surface is smooth again.
P.


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: (Auzivision)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Auzivision* »_Just got my new Bentley wheels delivered and they look like brand new (after a couple hours of cleaning and polishing the insides that is). Ready for a test fit tonight. Is there any way to tell externally if the TMPS sensors are still in there? 


Paldi is right. If the valve stems are metallic and silver colour, you have TPMS sensors behind.
From what I see on your photos, they are black, so this means no TPMS... Bad luck...
P.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (Zaphh)*

Rather interesting to note the damage to the wheel was only to part of it and not "all the way around" and there was not damage reported to the wheel on the other side of the axle. I wonder if the damaged wheel is defective (out of round)?


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_Rather interesting to note the damage to the wheel was only to part of it and not "all the way around" and there was not damage reported to the wheel on the other side of the axle. I wonder if the damaged wheel is defective (out of round)?

The damage is only part way around because I stopped once I realized they were binding… roughly 1/3 of a revolution. Identical damage occurred on both rear wheels.
I tried several set of spacers and am sure they could work if I could find the correct ones… only need about ¼ inch. I did notice that the hubs already have what appear to be spacers presumably from the factory. 
I wouldn’t mind finding some half inch spacers and removing/replacing the factory set. I’m also concerned about lug bolt length. I’d like to get some that are a quarter inch longer. I really don’t know much about this subject and will be studying up on it.
Any advice would be welcomed.


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_If the valve stems are rubber then there is no TPMS. 
This is the first time I've heard of a Bentley wheel fitment issue:
Do your rear hubs have the spacers on them from the factory? 
Are your rear brake calipers installed properly? 
Are the rear brake pads aftermarket?

To answer your questions… Yes, Yes, and No.
Darn the luck, wouldn't you know I'd be the first to have issues. I think that is why I had a false sense of security when bolting these on. I should have checked to make sure they weren’t binding before lowering the car.

I guess I could use something as generic as this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...A1318

But prefer to get something a little more substantial like these:
http://www.esetuning.com/FK-Au...z.htm
or
http://yhst-1918367471896.stor....html

Plus longer lugs.
It appears one of the Forum sponsors carries these, so I'll give them a try...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3325622




_Modified by Auzivision at 2:40 PM 6-22-2009_


----------



## duncansm (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: (duncansm)*


----------



## duncansm (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: (duncansm)*

Another Pic
[IMGhttp://i970.photobucket.com/albums/ae182/duncansm/DSC00043.jpg][/IMG]


----------



## duncansm (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: (duncansm)*

Try again


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (duncansm)*

I really like they way those wheels look on your car and they appear to fit very nicely. 
If you don't mind and have a chance, could you please post a photo that shows how much they poke out (if at all) from the sides. 
Kind of like this:










I ended up needing spacers and as you can see my wheels poke out a little.


----------



## duncansm (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: (Auzivision)*

They are 275/40 p zero rosso on late model GTC wheels
http://i970.photobucket.com/al...7.jpg


----------



## duncansm (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: (duncansm)*


----------



## dovetaildoc (Jan 3, 2009)

*BWOP ?*

















I tried to post this to the previous BWOP thread that was archived. It wouldn't work. Can you not post to an archived thread?
Mike


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (duncansm)*

I love this picture.. I like the Bentley Wheel on your car.. Hmm...


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: BWOP ? (dovetaildoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dovetaildoc* »_








I tried to post this to the previous BWOP thread that was archived. It wouldn't work. Can you not post to an archived thread?
Mike

Hi Mike!
I replied do the BWOP archived thread. A member had some Bentleys on their V10 Phaeton. Duncan's V10 looks really nice with those wheels.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dovetaildoc (Jan 3, 2009)

BWOP ?


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (dovetaildoc)*

Photoshop?


----------



## HunterST (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: (Reflect)*

Waiting for my center caps to arrive from Hong Kong, but couldn't wait to post pics. Found these on ebay; click for larger pics. 
*Before:* 

*After:*
 
What a difference! I'm a little bummed that they won't fit into the spare tire compartment - guess I'll hang on to one of my old wheels just in case I need to limp home with a flat. 
Anyone looking for a spare Inspiration Wheel or three? The tires are garbage...


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (HunterST)*









Actually, with a little bit of filing to the rear most vent in the tire well, 
the spare will fit with ease. You also need a few bits of styrofoam to 
lift the jack up about a half inch in it's holder.








This shows the interference point that I trimmed a little bit with a file.
The trunk floor fits level on the tire sidewall and is supported in the 
center by a slightly modified, stock spin-on hold down gizmo to keep 
the spare wheel centered and secure. 
I've had a half dozen flat tires. Around here a spare is good to have.



















_Modified by Paldi at 9:19 PM 2-6-2010_


----------



## Roger Moore (Feb 20, 2000)

*Re: (Paldi)*

*Here are some photos of my 20" Conti Flying Spurs Alloys* I would like to replace the Bentley Center Caps as well with 90mm VW caps, but I feel it would be a difficult task, after I examined it further. Anyone with a solution, let me know. 





























_Modified by Roger Moore at 12:56 AM 2-6-2010_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

I placed VW decals over the "B"s.


----------



## Roger Moore (Feb 20, 2000)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Paldi, yes I am aware of your application, I am just not a fan to throwing the VW caps in between the Bentley Motors chrome ring. Throwing a big convex VW cap on the center which would fit the entire center section, would be optium, IMO.
BTW, love your W12 exhaust optic
If I had the disposable income, I would do the same exhaust mod, add MY2009 Tagfahrlecht Headlamps and MY2009 rear tails (darker style).


----------



## HunterST (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Wow - great to know, I'll have to try again. I take it you need to completely remove the trunk carpet to get the spare in/out? didn't seem like it was even close when I tried it yesterday, but worth the back-breaking effort for sure.
Curious what you did to modify the center hold-down gizmo - did you have to remove material from the underside of the plastic?


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (Roger Moore)*

That's a great Idea. Just let me know how you plan to remove them when it's time to rotate the tires. You can't glue them in like the Bentley Motors ring.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (HunterST)*

Hi, yes you lift off and remove the carpet piece and also the carrier for the tools and jack.
The lower extension of the plastic wheel hold down was cut off. Fortunately the shape of the wheel still allows the hold down to "center" itself inside of it and spin down to hold the spare in place within the tire well.


----------



## aubergine2004 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Bentley Arnage T 255/45 19's (104Y)*

Hi
Has anyone noticed the ebay auction for a set of 2005 arnage wheels? Would these fit no problem on a 2004 phaeton?

-Paul


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi Paul,
I don’t recall seeing any pictures of these on Phaetons, so I’m guessing no one has tried yet. 
For sure the bolt pattern will be correct and just by looking at the pictures it appears the hub will fit inside the brake calipers… unlike the ones I purchased where the hub was bigger than the caliper. 
You might ask the seller to provide the outside diameter on the hub and we could compare that to wheels we know fit and wheels known not to fit. I have several sets out in the garage.










By the way, I think those look really sharp.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Bentley Arnage T 255/45 19's (aubergine2004)*

Nope, bolt pattern is wrong on Arnage.


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Bentley Arnage T 255/45 19's (Paldi)*

The Arnage is a true Bentley, not a rebadged VW.


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

Just FYI... looks like a decent deal.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories
Talked with the seller and the no reserve is actually a low reserve of $1200 and the B's aren't included. Decent deal, but not killer unless you live really close.


_Modified by Auzivision at 11:32 AM 3-24-2010_


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (Auzivision)*

Do those go straight on a Phaeton with no spacers and a sufficient load rating?? My rims are somewhat scuffed and I'm going to need new tyres before long anyway.


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (invisiblewave)*

These I 'believe' will go on without spacers. I've seen others use them and they never mentioned needing any. I'm pretty sure I'm the only one that has had troubles with the style I picked that required spacers. 
I'm trying to find nice set of rims only since I have set of brand new rubber. These are a decent deal and I just found out they do include TPMS sensors (but that’s 50/50 chance the batteries are still good).
These at $1300 is about the same deal. The B center caps can be resold for some decent money to offset the freight cost.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...%3AIT



_Modified by Auzivision at 1:05 PM 3-24-2010_


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (Auzivision)*

Yes, I was just looking at those. No sensors, but I can get mine switched over. The other problem is there's only 4, no spare. What's the story with the centre caps, do the VW ones fit? I saw your vernier picture and they looked the same width, but your post implied they wouldn't go in.


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (invisiblewave)*

There are more than one size center cap and that goes for both the Bentley and VW wheels. I’m pretty sure there is a VW cap that will fit this Bentley and in a pinch you could always use stickers. Others have with good success with just stickers. Me, I’d hold out until I find the right VW centers. 
Both of these are being offer by wheel/tire dealers of some sort. Neither one of them offered up exactly how much thread is left. A simple $3.00 tool can measure this. 
These tires new will have around 12 32nds, anything less than 8 or 9 and I'd probably pass. Then again, I consider tires shot at 4 32nds where I think 2 is the legal minimum. 
If you are serious about buying, I’d asked them to measure the tread depth. I’m sure they have the tool.


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Auzivision)*

Oh yeah, regarding your spare. When is the last time you actually used one? For me, it's been at least ten years (knock on wood). I'd say whatever you have in your trunk is good enough. 
It might be a slightly different size, but who cares. Hopefully, you won't be using it for long. Driving a car with a different size tire is about the same as driving around a curve. Some roads are curvy and some are straight. The car is designed to handle both.


----------



## KCPhaetonTech (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: (Auzivision)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Auzivision* »_
If you are serious about buying, I’d asked them to measure the tread depth. I’m sure they have the tool.


I would definetly recommend doing so. I purchased my set from nitrousgarage - one of the sellers mentioned and they listed the tires as 60%. When I recieved them 2 tires had 3/32. 1 had 10/32, and 1 had 6/32. So I guess if you threw them all in a blender they would "average" as 60%







. I ended up buying 4 Continental DWS tires and my "savings" went out the window. That said I have a brand new Bridgestone Turanza 275/40/19 should anybody need one!


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_Well, I've used mine about 8 times! The spare.
I have two slightly scuffed 19 inch Bentley wheels for sale - suitable for spares. See the classifieds.

If I end up buying 4, I'll give you a shout!


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (Auzivision)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Auzivision* »_Oh yeah, regarding your spare. When is the last time you actually used one? For me, it's been at least ten years (knock on wood). I'd say whatever you have in your trunk is good enough. 
It might be a slightly different size, but who cares. Hopefully, you won't be using it for long. Driving a car with a different size tire is about the same as driving around a curve. Some roads are curvy and some are straight. The car is designed to handle both.









So who was it that posted something about making sure all 4 tyres are within about a mil of the same tread depth?? I thought it was just Zaphh or Aren or one of the other paranoid types. Is the size difference a handling problem or something that might screw up the diff if the difference is large enough?? My assumption would be the same as yours, for the length of time you'd be driving on the spare it's not going to matter.


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (invisiblewave)*

Some people live by different tolerances. I'm an engineer who thinks that for most practical purposes it's good enough. Now if I were a pilot, brain surgeon or rocket scientist, I might think differently. I 
Imagine driving the Pacific Coast Highway between SF and LA. Surely, if a Phaeton could make that trip it could make it around a few hundred miles with slightly different sized spare. 
I guess the prudent thing to do would be measure the two diameters and see how much difference there really is. I’m guessing only a few percent. I’ll try to get some measurements when I’m home.
I do recall someone; I think it might have been Paldi, fitting a Bentley tire into his spare well. I believe it was a little snug or may have required slight modifications, but I don’t recall it being anything major.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (Auzivision)*

Yeah, it was Paldi, I've been studying his pictures.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (Auzivision)*

The Bentley tires eliminate about half of the speedo error. That may indicate a 3 or 4 percent increase in tire circumference.


----------



## HunterST (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: (invisiblewave)*

Yes they will bolt right on without spacers. I was going to go with one of my old inspiration rims as a spare but was nervous about thrashing my differential because of a flat. 
If you want a fifth for a spare, there's a guy in Florida selling them ala carte, one here. He used to have 3, now he has 2 because one is stuffed snugly into my trunk.








I shopped around and found a single matching tire (still new with a sticker on it) on ebay for like $180, a bargain for a Pirelli PZero Rosso.



_Modified by HunterST at 4:07 PM 3-25-2010_


----------



## HunterST (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: (HunterST)*

Also mine fit into the spare well without having to modify the vent - it requires a good deal of wiggling and the tire is pressed firmly against the vent, so I while I don't think it's required, I can't pass up on the opportunity to break out my Dremel tool.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (HunterST)*

I was afraid the vent might pop out, because of the tight fit - that's why I shaved it.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_I was afraid it might pop out, because of the tight fit - that's why I shaved it.

Ahem! We are still talking spare tyres here, aren't we???


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: (invisiblewave)*

That's funny......coming from someone with "flappy paddles."


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (53 0val)*

They're only flappy after studying Paldi's pictures!


----------



## KCPhaetonTech (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: (invisiblewave)*

While I had a few trim pieces in for paint work I went ahead and had my Bentley centercaps color matched to the wheels. I like the clean and subtle look







.


----------



## johnt26 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi All, 

I joined the club! 

I found a nice set of 19s in Orlando with Michelin Pilot Primacy 275/40/19 summer tires with a 105Y rating. The entire set appears very new, I'm told they were new car take-offs but have been stored for awhile. 
The color looks great with my mirror silver '04. Pictures below. 
I'll be selling my newish Bridgestone Serenity 255/45/18s. I'll use the factory wheels for winter tires. 
Questions: 
Any suggestions on tire pressures for the 19s? I'm running 36psi as a start, the ride is fine. 
Probably a different thread, but what suggestions for winter tire size for the OEM 18s? 








I liked them so much that I'm pushing for adding the Bentleys to our Gulfstreams, there are some brake clearance issues that need to be overcome first:


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

John, 

The rims do look great on the silver car. I was going to ask if you had to adjust the ride height from your European height back to American with the 19" rims, but then my trusty tire size calculator http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html showed that the new Bentley rims and tires almost exactly match the original Phaeton tires. 

It will be interesting to see if you notice any difference in ride quality and handling with the new rims and tires. 

I'll also be very interested to see what size and brand of winter tires you wind up getting as I, too, will be in the market for some next winter. 

Victor


----------



## johnt26 (Dec 3, 2009)

I haven't noticed anything that I don't like ride-wise as of yet. I'm only running 36PSI so far. 

The Bentley's are .7 inches larger diameter so they eliminate about half the speedo error and fill in the wheel well slightly better. 

The european ride height is, as you know, is based on the axel to fender distance. So, if I'm doing the math correctly, the radius of the tire "grows" just .35 of an inch. 

One winter tire that I'm considering is the 245/50/18 rather than the 255/45/18 OEM size. That would allow for the same diameter as the Bentley's, give slightly more sidewall height than OEM and end up a smidge thinner than OEM while filling the wheel wells the same way as the Bentleys. 

I need to do further research however.


----------



## Sarmale89 (Dec 15, 2010)

johnt26 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I joined the club!
> 
> ...


 John, 

The wheels look awesome! I can't wait to see them in person in one week!  

Bobby


----------



## johnt26 (Dec 3, 2009)

Due to the number of light poles and the traffic in the area on Saturday, I'll leave the the Gulfstream at the hangar and put the wheels back on the Phaeton! 

Looking forward to the GTG and meeting Bobby and some other new Phaeton Pholks.


----------



## phaetonenvy (Jun 2, 2006)

Quick reply to those thinking about the larger spare tire....

I have a 20" spare 275-35-20 that fits without any difficulty.

I did no trimming or adjustment


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

*Not strictly Bentley wheels but they came from a friends Continental GT*

Here's the "Thunderbird" 21" Holsten Alloys 275x30x21 Continental boots! Awesome handling and roadholding, just avoid anything other than VERY smooth roads!!!


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

Auzivision said:


> Before & After Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I'm officially a memeber now. I found a simple 8mm spacer and now these fit great. 










This picture is a little deceiving, there is more that 1/8 in clearance now.


----------

